# Bonnie (4th December 2001 - 29th August 2013)



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bonnie has sadly lost her fight with congestive heart failure, she had to be PTS today. She was my first golden retriever and we did everything together, including coming to college with me, showing and even turned her paw to agility at six years old. I don't think the shock has set in yet :sad:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Massive hugs. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

12 great years but its the last sad days we remember the most cos they hurt so much

R.I.P. Bonnie


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Somehow I knew from looking at her on Sunday/Monday that she wasn't going to last much longer to December, her appetite had gone right down (partly because of the fluid build up). I'm glad she was PTS though, I know that heart failure can be a painful death.


----------



## mybestfriends (Aug 22, 2013)

So sorry to read that your golden retriever, Bonnie has passed. But she will be there to greet you at the Rainbow Bridge when that day comes. 

In the meantime, I know she's already met up with a handsome 12 year old golden retriever named Ranger. Ranger passed away two weeks ago, suddenly, from a Tumor in his spleen. He belonged to my best friend and she is still in shock/grieving. Ranger Roo (as I called him) is a loving, caring golden...just like I'm sure your Bonnie is...so they'll keep each other company until...

Our hearts go out to you....


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

She'll be meeting up with Pippa our first dog, and Polly the Airedale that belonged to a family friend, plus her almost boyfriend Oscar the flatcoat and Oscar a retriever/lab x whome we all walked with.


----------



## mybestfriends (Aug 22, 2013)

So comforting knowing she is at peace and with her 4- legged friends. Doesn't stop-just helps our hearts from hurting so much 
Take care....


----------



## Corrie05 (May 29, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, I can't imagine what it feels 
like.. I have yet to experience it.. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I really do feel the pain you're going through. 
I lost my Goldens this year, it's the worst part of owning a dog that's for sure. I'm sure my babies will give Bonnie a warm welcome at the Bridge. Keep strong, my thoughts are with you at this difficult time xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I went to work today, feel better today. Haven't got the heart to take the picture down at work yet that I've got of her though. Got the weekend and two days off next week but I'll be keeping busy, I've got another dog to train now


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss but it was clearly the right decision to have Bonnie PTS. I hope she has lots of fun at the bridge until she sees her mummy again.

Do you need to take down the photo at work? I still have a picture of my hamster in my locker and she died in January. I love to see her and say hello to her every now and again. 

Another dog to train should help focus your thoughts as you grieve.

Best wishes, xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

No not yet, just reorganising so I can fit Kasa on my locker!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. But you shared 12 wonderful years - more than most dogs enjoy, and more than many owners are blessed with.

You did the right thing for her, even though it hurt you. You'll be together again one day.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tribute video here, warning it may make people misty eyed with the song but it describes the fact that she's jumped off a sinking ship of this world to join a better one.
Bonnie tribute - YouTube


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Aww so sorry, xxxxxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> Tribute video here, warning it may make people misty eyed with the song but it describes the fact that she's jumped off a sinking ship of this world to join a better one.
> Bonnie tribute - YouTube


Beautiful girl.

Loads of lovely memories too


----------

